# P220R seems to be shooting to the left



## 2rastas (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello all,
I have a new P220R that I've been breaking in. It seems to be consistantly printing around 3 inches to the left at about 50 feet. It has the Sig nite sights (non adjustable). Is there any way to adjust this?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## andyman31 (Aug 31, 2011)

Kentucky windage?! I remember my dads old .243, the first gun I hunted with. I still don't think that gun has been sighted in. Aim down and to the right at a hundred yards, you should be good!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

the sights are drift adjustable, before you start meddling with the sights....you need to fire the pistol from a rest and make sure it's the gun and not you. 9/10 posts here regarding shots not going where they need to go is "the gun shoots to the left" and 9/10 it's not the gun.

Check out this Guns & Ammo article to learn how to bench your gun.

How To Benchrest Your Handgun | Handguns | Guns & Ammo


----------



## 2rastas (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks guys for the fast input.

And VAMARINE....definately some very good advice. I'll do just as you said next time at the range and see how that goes. I also think I'll have another shooter give it a try and just see how that prints as well.

Thanks again guys.


----------

